# Own eggs, fertility statistics at 45/46?



## sunlover72

Hi all

My partner and i have been trying for over 3 years for our first. Im 39, my partner is 45 and will be 46 in a couple of months.

We had tests 3 years ago, my Swimmers were fine and she got good results as well, yet in that time we have had one bfp which didnt stick :nope:.

Due to health issues we havent been able to try for the last 12 months or so but now those health issues are resolved we are looking at ttc again.

I am worried though that we are conning ourselves that this can happen naturally.. and i know every cycle where the tests come out negative and AF arrives knock her back.

And im not sure its good to put her through that.

So- does anyone have reliable figures on the chances of getting pregnant naturally at 45/46? has anyone here gotten pregnant over 45 perhaps?

Some sites seem to say the chances are 'practically nill' others say the opposite.

We are also looking at IVF, probably with donor eggs, although obviously it has to be something she is totally comfortable with

Thanks

edit- just realised i am now 40!!!


----------



## innerlaner

I read this yesterday but was afraid to respond because you won't like the answer. Assuming your 45 year old partner is the female, the chances of conceiving naturally are "practically nill". Granted, "practically nill" is not zero, but very close to zero.

There are many factors that contribute to the ability to conceive naturally and age is one of the main one. Even if your partner is lucky to have a high AFC, the eggs are older.

After 3 years of attempting naturally, many would recommend moving onto something else. Most clinics have an age cutoff of 50 for donor eggs.


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi sunlover, sorry but I'm going to have to agree. I am 45 and although I know there is a chance that I might get pregnant, it is really pretty slim indeed and if it did happen there is a high probability that I would miscarry. Hence I have made the decision to go for IVF with donor eggs as I think that gives a much better chance (success rates are about 50%). Since I have been on this forum I think I have only seen one sticky BFP for someone 45 or over :nope:

Good luck :flower:


----------



## wifey246

I am 44 and I just gave birth a few months ago to a very healthy baby. We weren't even trying. Actually, we were trying to prevent getting pregnant!

I don't know if a couple of years makes a world of difference. Maybe, as far as women's fertility goes, it does. 

It's so sad to find out that the stats are so grim.. We would like to try for another one:sad1:


----------

